# You hear coyotes howling, what your next step?



## AGGIE WH08P

**sorry,---> "what's" your next step!!"***

Howdy everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I have really enjoyed reading a lot of y'alls posts. There is a TON of good info on this website for beginners.

Last weekend my dad and I drove up to Windthorst, TX (1.5 hours NW of DFW) and did a little coyote calling. He has a new Fire Storm FOX PRO caller and a Jack Attack decoy.

Well, we went out of Friday night and called for 20-30 minutes and actually had success! I started off with a coyote locator and had a few dogs talk back to me. After that, I used the cottontail in distress and jack rabbit in distress.

We went out on Saturday morning and then again on Saturday afternoon/evening. We hunted 2-3 different spots for 30-45 minutes each.

So my question is, what would be your next step once you hear a coyote howl. If the coyote is howling up wind of you, do you try to get down wind and do a locator call and then some distress calls? If the wind isn't in your favor, do you reposition and try from a new spot, or just say screw it and just call from where you're at?

thanks for all the help!!


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum AGGIE WHO8P. Congrats on your success.

As for your questions, if the coyote is up wind, you are already downwind of him. I would try to position my self in the best possible spot quickly, without a lot of movement so as to leave as little scent as possible. Once in a satisfactory spot I would probably try a distress first, unless of course he is howling back at you. And if the wind is bad I would reposition within reason to a better spot. If he is down wind of you the best you can do is try to get out of a spot that will blow your scent directly up his nose, but still position yourself in a spot to see the territory where he is most likely to come from.

Most of this goes out the window depending on the exact situation you are in. Good Luck, and Watch your wind.


----------



## showmeyote

depends on what howl he is howling. If its just a long howl, he is just wanting to talk. If it is a short bark with a yap, he is looking, if it is barking alot! You probably already have been busted. I like to do what they do. Sometimes if they dont recognize the call, they will investigate. But there is all kind of situations. Distress would be my go to like youngdon said. But if you want to play with him, thats how i would play.


----------



## bar-d

Welcome to PT AGGIE WHO8P.


----------



## jeremy

I have had this talk before and decided to stay away from the howls. We have called dogs in on almost every stand since. My success of seeing the dogs come in has gone way up. I used to howl, the kicker is I am In Ky and tactics are different here. So i guess, if you know exactly the disposition of the dogs and know what you are hearing listen to showmeyote, play with them. That is a risky game here. If you wanna kill one with no chances of changing the dogs attitude of a natural predator stay with the distress.


----------



## Furtaker

Howls here in my neck of the woods means pup or yote in distress. All the yotes I have called in lately I just started off with the pup in distress and have had more luck evertime I do it.


----------



## On a call

breeding season is comming up....I have had success using a female invite followed by distress. You have read the other advice above each is worth its reading.

One thing to keep in mind is that if you have other animals cats or fox neither like yotes. So by howling you are telling them get out of Dodge.

Bottle line try differant things, become confident in your choice and use it. Try to move little as possible and be ready.

BTW...welcome to the site and keep hunting with your dad !


----------



## El Gato Loco

Furtaker said:


> Howls here in my neck of the woods means pup or yote in distress. All the yotes I have called in lately I just started off with the pup in distress and have had more luck evertime I do it.


Amen man.... coyotes will come to a pup distress anytime. Sometimes with fewer reservations than when using a prey distress sound.

It's sometimes really hard to convince other guys to try something different though.


----------



## AGGIE WH08P

Thanks for all the advice y'all!

Youngdon-sorry, I worded my question wrong. I see what you're saying. What I was trying to say was-what if the wind isn't in your favor and you hear them howling the opposite direction? Do you have better odds trying to reposition if you have 5-10+mph winds or just sit tight and see what happens. Where we hunt, there is a lot of mesquites and it's hard to find large openings.

Chris and Furtaker- When you use coyote/pup in distress, are you just starting with that call and using only that call? Or do you start with the pup in distress and then eventually change to a rabbit or cottontail in distress?

I think I will have to try the pup in distress during my next hunt! Thanks guys!!


----------



## On a call

Good luck...keep us posted


----------



## youngdon

AGGIE WH08P said:


> Thanks for all the advice y'all!
> 
> Youngdon-sorry, I worded my question wrong. I see what you're saying. What I was trying to say was-what if the wind isn't in your favor and you hear them howling the opposite direction? Do you have better odds trying to reposition if you have 5-10+mph winds or just sit tight and see what happens. Where we hunt, there is a lot of mesquites and it's hard to find large openings.


So much depends on the exact set up you are facing and what physical barriers (hills and such) the coyotes may run into on their way to you. I'd say if the wind is blowing directly at them (or here you perceive them to be) if you can do it quickly and quietly move off to the side a bit.

I'd give the pup distress a try it may work for you.


----------



## RoughNeck

Like OaC said the breeding season is on it;s way and they talk to each other to see who's where and is it an alfa male coming , the best thing we have found is not to howl cause if it's a young yote they will not come for fear of seeing the alfa male but then again sometimes they do come cause they are young and full of IM THE BAD DOG HERE attituded so if your using it and it's working then stay with it. But if you bust an alfa male before breeding season then alot of beta and lower class males will come cause they are trying to become the alfa male . I allways try diffrent things and use what is around for food as to the calls im going to try ,but mix them up a little and change calls during a set dont stick to one sound. Let us know how it works for ya


----------



## Furtaker

I have been starting with the pup distress and that is it on the stand. If I see them hang up I will change it but havnt to yet.


----------



## KC223

Im learning new triks every day


----------



## youngdon

Glad to hear it KC223. Keep reading and share your experiences with us.


----------



## On a call

KC223 said:


> Im learning new triks every day


That is the ticket !!!!

And just about when you think you know it all....get ready for another surprise.

just have fun and shoot straight.


----------

